# Does anyone have Messhugah's 7s pics ?



## Who Then Now (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey everyone,

The question is in the tittle, if someone has few pictures to share it would be cool because I'd never seen them and I'm wondering how the looked like because now they just use 8s.

Thanks

Ps: I made a mistake in the tittle it's Meshuggah not Messhugah


----------



## yevetz (Feb 24, 2008)

Aren't they use Ibanez RG1077xl's?


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 24, 2008)

see it in action


----------



## Ryan (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's a keeper:


----------



## Sanzen (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Here's a keeper:



haha! man, there's so much stuff wrong here I don't even know where to start


----------



## Who Then Now (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanxs, I know this vid but I want pics and I'm very interested in the marten ones black, neckthru and this is not fred' in this pic ^^


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2008)

Fredrik with a UV7BK





With a 7620


----------



## Michael (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## GTR0B (Feb 25, 2008)

Off-topic:

Can we have any pics of your K-7 with the EMG's?


----------



## Who Then Now (Feb 25, 2008)

Well...my k7 is under construction ^^ there is just one PU and it recently fall down from the wall..so when I will have the money my luthier will refinished it with a black mate color and only one PU like the Dino Cazares for example and then I promise you I will make a thread with lots of pics 

Micheal, I appreciate your help thanks


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 25, 2008)

Who Then Now said:


> Well...my k7 is under construction ^^ there is just one PU and it recently fall down from the wall..so when I will have the money my luthier will refinished it with a black mate color and only one PU like the Dino Cazares for example and then I promise you I will make a thread with lots of pics
> 
> Micheal, I appreciate your help thanks



thats going to look sick in matte black with the perloid binding


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Michael said:


> With a 7620



OMG he looks so young.


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2008)

Fredrik with his RG 2228:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Fredrik with his RG 2228:



that is some other fredrik right ?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 25, 2008)

Who Then Now said:


> and this is not fred' in this pic ^^



That actually is Fredrik Thordendal



Desecrated said:


> that is some other fredrik right ?



 thats a dude from our forum


----------



## Apophis (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Who Then Now (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryan said:


> That actually is Fredrik Thordendal




Oh really ? My fault I need to change my lents
But, What is he doing with the guitar on his left hand 

Anyway, thoses pictures of marten cutom seem to be impossible to find


----------



## plyta (Feb 25, 2008)

Did Meshuggah guys have any conflicts with Ibanez? 

In these photos ibanez logo is covered with tape











And they got custom Nevborns made using Ibanez hardware


----------



## Espaul (Feb 25, 2008)

not only is the ibanez logo taped, he's missing 3 strings on the latter picture


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 25, 2008)

Espaul said:


> not only is the ibanez logo taped, he's missing 3 strings on the latter picture



Nope they are there - look at the nut area and you will see them.


----------



## skinhead (Feb 25, 2008)

plyta said:


> Did Meshuggah guys have any conflicts with Ibanez?
> 
> In these photos ibanez logo is covered with tape
> 
> ...



That Ibanez is rough 

and the guy with the 2228 is variant


----------



## Randy (Feb 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> that is some other fredrik right ?






Ryan said:


> thats a dude from our forum





skinhead said:


> and the guy with the 2228 is variant




[/tryingtobefunny]


----------



## skinhead (Feb 25, 2008)

[/tryingtobeanass]

Joking


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 25, 2008)

I guess they didn't realize there were noise suppressor pedals out there


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 26, 2008)

^That's so liberal.


----------



## rcfreak7772000 (Feb 26, 2008)

looks like he taped the top 3 strings so he could do rhythm on the bottom strings without the top strings ringing, like on the special defects video


----------



## Who Then Now (Mar 1, 2008)

Well that's a begining :

Fred's ones






Marten's ones:


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 1, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Nope they are there - look at the nut area and you will see them.



They are, but look closely and you'll notice they're taped too


----------



## Marginal (Mar 1, 2008)

Who Then Now said:


> Well that's a begining :
> 
> Fred's ones
> 
> ...



Dude, Marten's Nevborn is the fucking shit . So futuristic looking. Are Nevborn sevens or any other Nevborn guitar still on the market? I can't find any link to their site


----------



## Horizon Whore (Mar 1, 2008)

very niceeeee looking, i love theyre wierd documentary video...look it up on youtube, it goes for 10 mins or something. its HILARIOUS


----------



## Sanzen (Mar 1, 2008)

Marginal said:


> Dude, Marten's Nevborn is the fucking shit . So futuristic looking. Are Nevborn sevens or any other Nevborn guitar still on the market? I can't find any link to their site



http://www.nevbornguitars.com/

AWESOME guitars.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2008)

Man that website really is different nowadays. He used to have info on his models, with pics, specs and order forms and all kinds of stuff. It looks like he's not even making guitars anymore except for himself. It resembles a personal homepage more than a custom shop website to me.


----------



## amonb (Mar 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Man that website really is different nowadays. He used to have info on his models, with pics, specs and order forms and all kinds of stuff. It looks like he's not even making guitars anymore except for himself. It resembles a personal homepage more than a custom shop website to me.





YOu wouldn't even be able to tell he makes guitars for anyone else from that site.... maybe he doesn't anymore


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> Fredrik with his RG 2228:





Man, I'm glad I trimmed my goatee back... people are going to start asking for autographs.


----------



## Sanzen (Mar 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Man that website really is different nowadays. He used to have info on his models, with pics, specs and order forms and all kinds of stuff. It looks like he's not even making guitars anymore except for himself. It resembles a personal homepage more than a custom shop website to me.



Yeah it was down for a while, and when it came up again, it looked like a personal page. 

i really like the "rough" look of his guitars, but who knows if that's a conscious design effort or maybe just sloppy building


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 3, 2008)

What The Fuck? Look at the strings on Freds Universe....what the fuck? I have never seen a picture like this. he must hit the strings SO fucking hard haha...oh well...awesome pics


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2008)

Sanzen said:


> ...who knows if that's a conscious design effort or maybe just sloppy building



I've always thought the same thing... that shit looks sketchy as hell to me.


----------



## darren (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, Nevborn's biggest endorsers openly said that they had problems keeping them in tune. If that isn't a total sales-killer, i don't know what is.


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2008)

darren said:


> Well, Nevborn's biggest endorsers openly said that they had problems keeping them in tune. If that isn't a total sales-killer, i don't know what is.



Yeah, that makes total sense... 

It's just a surprise to me that they ever got Meshuggah to use them in the first place.

They look BELOW beginner level build quality, and that's being generous.


----------

